# Short term BB charter in the BVI



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there any way to charter/rent BB for a day or two at a time in Tortola?

We'll be staying on Tortola for the entire month of March, and are looking for a way to get in some sailing without signing up for 5+ days, which is the normal minimum.

Does anyone know if we could 'walk up' to a charter company and get a boat for one or two days? Perhaps a boat that has just returned from a regular charter and isn't scheduled to go out again soon? If we could do that, we'd probably repeat it once or twice -- easy money for a charter company.

Alternatively, does anyone you know keep a boat in Tortola and rent it out for BB day sailing?

We are two couples who have BB chartered many times in the BVI from SunSail and others. We both have boats on Chesapeake Bay and have strong sailing resumes.

We're not interested in day sailing on the 'cattle boats' that cater to non-sailor tourists. Just looking for a way to get out on the water.

We'd really appreciate any ideas you might have (other than _forget about it_). Thanks


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Larger boats, probably not. Both Sunsail/Moorings in Road Town, and Bitter End in Gorda Sound, have a number of daysailers that they use for their sailing schools. I'd be willing to bet that you could rent one of those for a day or a half a day.

A bigger boat for just two days, though? I'd be surprised.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

You might be able to set something up by looking for an owner who has time that they can't use. Maybe post something here and the other sailing sights.


----------



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for your comments.


----------

